# Wilde Arrow Archery



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just want to give a shout out to them. I am an Archery Noobie and finally made it there. They have outstanding customer service and are more than willing to spend time with you. I hope to find a bow there that works for me, but they will have a customer in me one way or another.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

To bad I don't live closer. I always hear good things about them!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Just Saying.. Been doing business with Wilde Arrow since they were in Layton
Nothing but good to say about them.. Customer service is Great. Walk in open up and say something. and they are right there to answer what ever questions you may have.. No high pressure Crap like a place just off of State street in Murray.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

They were plenty busy and almost closed, but made sure to set me up and have me shoot a bit so I could be thinking about it and got me hooked.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great shop. I think they are the best in utah. Never had any problems there. been treated great. they have answered all of my dumb questions and have set my bow up and tune it up the best.They got my bow now replacing the string.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I live super close to there new shop in centerville, Love Dillon, Brandon and J. They have great knowledge and have decent customer service due to the fact that they are SO busy that they get swamped sometimes. I have found that I will come back or come in at slower times. No better shop out there and willing to stay extra hours or take time out to give you the best answers on Anything they sell. I have bought several bows from them and shoot there 3 or 4 times a week. I only wish they had a longer range, but somethings are out of their control. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

at this point they are the only shop I would use if I cannot do the work myself, I hope to do it all myself at some point, just need to get arrow cutting and fletching equipment.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

would they know about old bows there? I have an old hoyt raider and no idea or clue on the specs.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> would they know about old bows there? I have an old hoyt raider and no idea or clue on the specs.


Take it in and they will help you with it. You wont be able to find parts for it beside strings.


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

I have had a really good experience with them. It's not the closest to my house but it's worth the drive. It can be really busy. Of course they are as thoughtful, patient and helpful as they can possibly be when it's crowded, but the best feeling is when you're driving up and their parking places are all empty.


----------

